# Outbackers Ontario Mini Rally Follow-Up



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, the Outbackers Ontario Mini Rally will now be known as the 1st Annual Outbackers Ontario Mini Rally. Everyone had a great time, and agreed we should do it again next year. We all met some new friends, shared some great stories, and had a few laughs. We ended up with seven Outbacker members at the park. Not bad, considering the longest distance traveled was 2 hours. It turns out that two of the Outbacker members work at the same Nuclear powerplant, but had never met. Another two families live in the same town, have the same Outback trailer, and have kids the same age. Now they also have new camping buddies!

Doing the rally in a Provincial Park, meant our Outbacks were spread out a little more than if they were all lined up in a tighter campground, but we still had someone ask if it was some kind of Outback trailer convention, so I guess the disproportionate number of Outback trailers was noticed!

We had a beautiful day to set up on Friday, and quite a few of us got together for a campfire in the evening at "Jakes Outback's" site. We woke up Saturday morning to rain, so it was a little tougher to get together until the weather cleared. By noon some of us began to congregate at "Ren's" site, where we enjoyed some tasty treats, and a few beers. While yours truly had to leave to crew for my son's racing on Saturday night, the rest of that group carried on, and ended up back at Jakes site for a campfire, and to watch the hockey game, on Saturday night. The families of "Brooklinite" and "Ltteknishun" did their own campfire with the kids. Sunday was the best day of the weekend, with clear skies, sunshine, and a high of near 30 (mid 80's). While it was pack up and go home day, we still got to do more visiting, and confirm that we need to do this again next year.

Here's a picture of the group on Saturday afternoon at "Ren's"









The trailers were too spread out to get more than two in a picture at once, but here's a few shots at the campground.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

I really miss the great sites at Ontario's Provincial Parks...massive, private and easily accessible. As it turned out we were close to you guys last weekend, since we drove from Chicago to Toronto then on to Kingston, before heading into the US at the 1000 Islands...we did see 3 or 4 OB's on the 401 and wondered if they were heading for the Rally. Next year I'll probably be retired so we may well try to get to the rally since wife and I both have family and friends between Toronto/Belleville and Kingston.

Gotta tell you that at the midwest rally just outside Chicago in May, one of the OB'ers was from Winnipeg, and they brought a bunch of butter tarts, which my fellow US OB'ers had never experienced...probably should have had them bring some great Canadian Beer too!

Cheers

Stan


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Stan said:


> Gotta tell you that at the midwest rally just outside Chicago in May, one of the OB'ers was from Winnipeg, and they brought a bunch of butter tarts, which my fellow US OB'ers had never experienced...probably should have had them bring some great Canadian Beer too!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stan


And Nanaimo bars and Clamato juice for Ceasars.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Stan said:


> I really miss the great sites at Ontario's Provincial Parks...massive, private and easily accessible. As it turned out we were close to you guys last weekend, since we drove from Chicago to Toronto then on to Kingston, before heading into the US at the 1000 Islands...we did see 3 or 4 OB's on the 401 and wondered if they were heading for the Rally. Next year I'll probably be retired so we may well try to get to the rally since wife and I both have family and friends between Toronto/Belleville and Kingston.
> 
> Gotta tell you that at the midwest rally just outside Chicago in May, one of the OB'ers was from Winnipeg, and they brought a bunch of butter tarts, which my fellow US OB'ers had never experienced...probably should have had them bring some great Canadian Beer too!
> 
> ...


That would be great, if you guys were able to join us next year!

Last summer, we bought delicious butter tarts from a roadside stand just down the way from Emily Park. We went back there last weekend for more, only to find it closed with a "for sale" sign at the side of the road. I didn't know that butter tarts were a Canadian thing.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

muddy tires said:


> Gotta tell you that at the midwest rally just outside Chicago in May, one of the OB'ers was from Winnipeg, and they brought a bunch of butter tarts, which my fellow US OB'ers had never experienced...probably should have had them bring some great Canadian Beer too!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stan


And Nanaimo bars and Clamato juice for Ceasars.
[/quote]

I believe what we call Nanaimo bars, are New York Specials, in the States. I don't know about Caesars, but my parents drank Clamato juice in Florida, back in the 70's. The drink was called a Clam Digger. Now for a truly Canadian treat, how bout some Poutine?

Whether they're Canadian or American, I gotta say they're all excellent.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks again all... had a great weekend. See you all next year! Duggy great Job getting us together, Elizabeth, Jake and I had a great time.

Mike see you at work... or you will see me I won't see you!







Say hi to Diane for us! Jake loved the company and so did we... Talk soon!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jake said:


> Thanks again all... had a great weekend. See you all next year! Duggy great Job getting us together, Elizabeth, Jake and I had a great time.
> 
> Mike see you at work... or you will see me I won't see you!
> 
> ...


Had a great time meeting all of you. Wished we hadn't needed to take off for Sat evening. Looking forward to doing it again.

Did you and Elizabeth get to the Swamp Truck? We ended up going there Sunday evening. One of our favorites.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

[quote name='duggy' date='10 June 2012 - 08:38 PM' timestamp='1339375090' post='424558']
Well, the Outbackers Ontario Mini Rally will now be known as the 1st Annual Outbackers Ontario Mini Rally. Everyone had a great time, and agreed we should do it again next year. We all met some new friends, shared some great stories, and had a few laughs. We ended up with seven Outbacker members at the park. Not bad, considering the longest distance traveled was 2 hours. It turns out that two of the Outbacker members work at the same Nuclear powerplant, but had never met. Another two families live in the same town, have the same Outback trailer, and have kids the same age. Now they also have new camping buddies!

Doing the rally in a Provincial Park, meant our Outbacks were spread out a little more than if they were all lined up in a tighter campground, but we still had someone ask if it was some kind of Outback trailer convention, so I guess the disproportionate number of Outback trailers was noticed!

We had a beautiful day to set up on Friday, and quite a few of us got together for a campfire in the evening at "Jakes Outback's" site. We woke up Saturday morning to rain, so it was a little tougher to get together until the weather cleared. By noon some of us began to congregate at "Ren's" site, where we enjoyed some tasty treats, and a few beers. While yours truly had to leave to crew for my son's racing on Saturday night, the rest of that group carried on, and ended up back at Jakes site for a campfire, and to watch the hockey game, on Saturday night. The families of "Brooklinite" and "Ltteknishun" did their own campfire with the kids. Sunday was the best day of the weekend, with clear skies, sunshine, and a high of near 30 (mid 80's). While it was pack up and go home day, we still got to do more visiting, and confirm that we need to do this again next year.

Here's a picture of the group on Saturday afternoon at "Ren's"









Nice picture of the group! Can you post the names (Outbacker's handle) from right to left? Before we had our pot luck dinner at the Gettysburg, PA rally, I had everyone go around and tell us their Outbacker handle.

Rick


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Well, the Outbackers Ontario Mini Rally will now be known as the 1st Annual Outbackers Ontario Mini Rally. Everyone had a great time, and agreed we should do it again next year. We all met some new friends, shared some great stories, and had a few laughs. We ended up with seven Outbacker members at the park. Not bad, considering the longest distance traveled was 2 hours. It turns out that two of the Outbacker members work at the same Nuclear powerplant, but had never met. Another two families live in the same town, have the same Outback trailer, and have kids the same age. Now they also have new camping buddies!
> 
> Doing the rally in a Provincial Park, meant our Outbacks were spread out a little more than if they were all lined up in a tighter campground, but we still had someone ask if it was some kind of Outback trailer convention, so I guess the disproportionate number of Outback trailers was noticed!
> 
> ...


Nice picture of the group! Can you post the names (Outbacker's handle) from right to left? Before we had our pot luck dinner at the Gettysburg, PA rally, I had everyone go around and tell us their Outbacker handle.

Rick
[/quote]

The couple at the back right is Tony and Sandy. Tony told me what his Outbacker's handle was, but I couldn't find it in the member list, and now I can't remember. He never posted on the Rally topic, and was our surprise participant. Hey Tony, reply and tell us your handle!
Seated at the right end of the picnic table, is Pat (Jakes Outback). His wife Elizabeth is at the left end of the table, with Jake.
I (Duggy) am sitting in the back, middle of the table, beside my DW Lauren.
Sitting front center is Mike (Ren). His DW Diane is at the left, rear of the picnic table.

This collection of Outbackers were the four Outbacks that were together in a group. Brooklinite was a couple sites down the street, and Ltteknishun was farther down around the corner. They had kids the same age, and spent more time with their families together. Hopefully we can get the gang in more of a group next year. It would look great to see ten Outbacks congregated in one part of the park.


----------

